# صيني يغني اغنية اشورية



## maria123 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

صيني يغني اغنية اشورية باحدى الحفلات 
أستمتعو بالمشاهدة 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bgt5v...eature=related


هذه الأغنيّة هي للفنّان Sargon Gabriel وهي موجودة في الـ"سي دي 
يوما وليلي
http://www.assyriancafe.net/music/S/Sargon Gabriel/1982/Bratet Mam Oshana.rm


:999::999::999:


----------



## assyrian girl (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صيني يغني اغنية اشورية*

thx alot but i couldnt see it by the way are you assyrian? God bless you


----------



## ra.mi62 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صيني يغني اغنية اشورية*

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## كبرئيل شرو (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صيني يغني اغنية اشورية*

الاخت الغالية ماريا اشكرك جزيل 
الشكر انا من محبي الفنان الاشوري الكبير سركون كبرئيل 

مشكورة ياغالية


----------



## maria123 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صيني يغني اغنية اشورية*

و سهلا بالجميع و من اهتمة بالموضوع

انا سريانية بس مرت اخي اشوريا

بس عل كلن مافي فرق وانا بحب اسمع اشوري اكتر من السرياني


----------



## loay alkldine (8 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا عل الاغنيه الاشوريه (بسمه  كيانخ  maria 123)*​


----------

